# Marsh Frogs



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Not a British native but well and truly settled here now. These were our first find of the year for Marsh frogs and we found 1 female and 7 Males . We'll be back to try and find some more soon including some monster females as this species grows very large!





































Getting wet!









Pete


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great pics
You should post this in the amphibian section too:2thumb:

What's up with the corners of their mouths is that normal?


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> Great pics
> You should post this in the amphibian section too:2thumb:
> 
> What's up with the corners of their mouths is that normal?


Vocal sacs ?

Nice shots :2thumb:


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

snakewhisperer said:


> Vocal sacs ?
> 
> Nice shots :2thumb:


Yes, spot on. It's vocal sacs, present only in Males. 
Thanks


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

nice photos :notworthy::notworthy:


----------

